# RIP Devotay



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Kurt Michael Friese, https://cheftalk.com/members/devotay.1455/ longtime cheftalk member and slow food advocate, died on October 26th.

I visited his restaurant in 2002 and had a short chat with him. Iowa City?

RIP brother.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Wow. It gets all of us eventually.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

My uncle always said that life was just a waiting area and sooner or later, everyone's table will be ready.


----------



## morning glory (May 28, 2015)

I knew nothing about Kurt Friese but thanks to this thread I have found out about him. I will not forget his last and wonderful post on his blog:

The Inherent Culpability of Maleness


----------



## phaedrus (Dec 23, 2004)

I often forget to check this part of the forum! RIP, Devotay.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Thanks for letting us know sad to seem him go. It has been one of the more challenging parts of ChefTalk is seeing people join the community and then they are gone.


----------

